# By Demand [August 2013]



## Sid_gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

*Demands    can also be made by e-mail, story  ideas and other suggestions (Fast    Track ideas, design, demands for  specific articles etc) 

Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free     Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to     minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list     of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can  send    us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea  of  how   much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for     video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com -  Largest    Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads -     Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music   discovery   and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE   UNQUOTE   RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 9-12 of each month _​


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2013)

This game should be included: Urban Terror Downloads : Current version (4.2.013)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

a collection of all essential PC diagnosis and repair/recovery tools. try to include portable version wherever possible.


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 15, 2013)

please include latest version of PDF reader(adobe reader, etc)
and please include standalone installations and not the internet downloading installation types


----------

